

Bolivian president's jet rerouted amid suspicions Edward Snowden on board - jaxonrice
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/03/edward-snowden-bolivia-plane-vienna

======
lesslaw
Offer asylum, get fucked with.

At least the Zetas tell you straight.

